# Taig cnc



## glycerine (Nov 25, 2009)

I see that Sherline produces CNC lathes.  TAIG just seems to have the micro lathe kit.  But is the TAIG easily "CNCable"?  I guess how extensive are the mods you have to make to a TAIG to make it a CNC lathe?  If I were to purchase a small metal lathe with the intentions of eventually having it CNC'd, what would be the best way to go, in your opinions?


----------



## mredburn (Nov 26, 2009)

not a Taig.  I use Sherline lathes even thogh I havent upgraded to cnc, yet, I enjoy the hand work too much.  I had a taig it has severe limitations to over come.  The lead screw is the biggest. THere are other brands of metal lathes that are built cnc ready but I have no experiance with them. Sherline has a lot of accessories and support if you go that way. I know with the Sherline you can start slow and work your way up. NOwhere will the word CHEAP appear.  SHerline also makes a mill that is or can be cnced, Taig makes a stouter mill that can be cnced easily.  The Taig lathe was also to short for my uses.


----------



## snowman56 (Nov 26, 2009)

Try this d3cnc 626-813-9661.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 26, 2009)

Ok, thanks for the info.  I think I will use it mostly for making pen components.  Maybe smaller things like chess pieces or things like that...


----------



## NI Joe (Nov 26, 2009)

I CNC'd my Taig microlathe this past spring.  The only modification to the lathe hardware was drilling three holes into the sides of the carriage for stepper mounting plates and lead screw attachment.  Could send you some photos if you like.

Happy Thanksgiving!   Joe


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 26, 2009)

While you are pondering which way to go I thought I'd toss in something I read a while back pertaining to CNC machines, it went something like... "You can spend all your time using your CNC machine OR you can spend all your time building your CNC machine!"

There is a lot of truth in that and a lot to be said for just buying a ready built machine rather than spending years building, adding on, etc.


----------



## devowoodworking (Nov 26, 2009)

NI Joe said:


> I CNC'd my Taig microlathe this past spring. The only modification to the lathe hardware was drilling three holes into the sides of the carriage for stepper mounting plates and lead screw attachment. Could send you some photos if you like.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving! Joe


 
Hi Joe, I'd like to see pics if you wouldn't mind sending them along...Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## glycerine (Nov 26, 2009)

Texatdurango said:


> While you are pondering which way to go I thought I'd toss in something I read a while back pertaining to CNC machines, it went something like... "You can spend all your time using your CNC machine OR you can spend all your time building your CNC machine!"
> 
> There is a lot of truth in that and a lot to be said for just buying a ready built machine rather than spending years building, adding on, etc.


 
Yeah, I could go either way.  I love to tinker and build things, so I don't mind building it myself.  I'd also like to spread it out over time anyway, so I'm not spending all that money up front at once.


----------



## KenV (Nov 26, 2009)

Taig does sell a CNC mill ready to run.  Have not seen the lathe CNC from Taig.   

Since the mill is the similar to the lathe in many ways (in a vertical mode with a different motor mounting) the mill with a sherline rotary table as a 4th axis will do most anything you want.  

Best prices on Taig is through Nick Carter in Oregon.

Since the CNC Mill with a 4th axis will let you cut single or multi start threads with a thread mill, why would you really want the lathe configuration???


----------



## glycerine (Nov 26, 2009)

KenV said:


> Taig does sell a CNC mill ready to run. Have not seen the lathe CNC from Taig.
> 
> Since the mill is the similar to the lathe in many ways (in a vertical mode with a different motor mounting) the mill with a sherline rotary table as a 4th axis will do most anything you want.
> 
> ...


 
Would the 4th axis spin as fast as a lathe would?  I'd be using it for more than just threading.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 26, 2009)

The 4th axis does not spin as fast as a lathe can. it isnt built the same,  the sherline one is geared, 72 revolutions  to rotate 360 degrees I have seen a cnc mill that used a cnc lathe mounted on the mill table that could do it but it was in the 9-10 thousand range for a table top set up. it was designed that way.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 26, 2009)

http://www.tormach.com/misc_media/Duality_Intro_low_res.wmv  here is the link of the Tormach lathe on the mill vidio.  Home page is Tormach.com


----------



## KenV (Nov 27, 2009)

With a 4th axis mill, the bit in the mill bit is moving and doing the work, the 4th axis turns the work while the X-Y-Z can change the surface of the rotating object.  

The Beall thread wizzard is a super simple example -- with CNC is it all repeatable and controllable to 1/2 gnat eyebrow.

Thread mills are a one tooth tap that spins and cuts tiny bits on a spiral path.  To cut these threads, the threaded object is vertical and the mill bit follows the path inside the tube or outside the tube (internal threads vs external threads.


----------



## KenV (Nov 27, 2009)

With a 4th axis mill, the bit in the mill bit is moving and doing the work, the 4th axis turns the work while the X-Y-Z can change the surface of the rotating object.  

The Beall thread wizzard is a super simple example -- with CNC is it all repeatable and controllable to 1/2 gnat eyebrow.

Thread mills are a one tooth tap that spins and cuts tiny bits on a spiral path.  To cut these threads, the threaded object is vertical and the mill bit follows the path inside the tube or outside the tube (internal threads vs external threads.


----------



## KenV (Nov 27, 2009)

With a 4th axis mill, the bit in the mill bit is moving and doing the work, the 4th axis turns the work while the X-Y-Z can change the surface of the rotating object.  

The Beall thread wizzard is a super simple example -- with CNC is it all repeatable and controllable to 1/2 gnat eyebrow.

Thread mills are a one tooth tap that spins and cuts tiny bits on a spiral path.  To cut these threads, the threaded object is vertical and the mill bit follows the path inside the tube or outside the tube (internal threads vs external threads.   

P. S.  I have a couple of taig lathes and a bonnie klein lathe --  Not the time or the money for the cnc mill yet, but have been looking.


----------



## KenV (Nov 27, 2009)

With a 4th axis mill, the bit in the mill bit is moving and doing the work, the 4th axis turns the work while the X-Y-Z can change the surface of the rotating object.  

The Beall thread wizzard is a super simple example -- with CNC is it all repeatable and controllable to 1/2 gnat eyebrow.

Thread mills are a one tooth tap that spins and cuts tiny bits on a spiral path.  To cut these threads, the threaded object is vertical and the mill bit follows the path inside the tube or outside the tube (internal threads vs external threads.   

P. S.  I have a couple of taig lathes and a bonnie klein lathe --  Not the time or the money for the cnc mill yet, but have been looking.


----------



## george (Nov 27, 2009)

Very interesting topic; I have been thinking a lot about small CNC metal-lathe. You see, I work quite a lot of hanmade chesspieces and this really take a lot of time. About 15-20 min / pcs.

So I was thinking about buying metal CNC lathe (wooden CNC are too big) to get some rough shaped pieces on which final details would be handmade.
Do you think this would be possbile ? I have no experiences on CNC, but I guess metal lathe would cut wood just nice, right ?

Thanks all for advice.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Nov 27, 2009)

You don't need a 4th axis to cut thread on a cnc mill. A 3 axiz works just fine.


----------



## johnnycnc (Nov 27, 2009)

Constant Laubscher said:


> You don't need a 4th axis to cut thread on a cnc mill. A 3 axiz works just fine.



Exactly.:biggrin:


----------



## glycerine (Nov 27, 2009)

KenV said:


> With a 4th axis mill, the bit in the mill bit is moving and doing the work, the 4th axis turns the work while the X-Y-Z can change the surface of the rotating object.
> 
> The Beall thread wizzard is a super simple example -- with CNC is it all repeatable and controllable to 1/2 gnat eyebrow.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, I get it.  I was leaning toward a lathe instead of a mill because I'd like to be able to turn "by hand" as well as use the CNC.  Do they work that way, are the servo motors easily removable?


----------



## glycerine (Nov 27, 2009)

george said:


> Very interesting topic; I have been thinking a lot about small CNC metal-lathe. You see, I work quite a lot of hanmade chesspieces and this really take a lot of time. About 15-20 min / pcs.
> 
> So I was thinking about buying metal CNC lathe (wooden CNC are too big) to get some rough shaped pieces on which final details would be handmade.
> Do you think this would be possbile ? I have no experiences on CNC, but I guess metal lathe would cut wood just nice, right ?
> ...


 
I understand that they can cut wood just as well as metal.  You just have to be careful of the wood chips soaking up the oil on your bed-ways.  May have to adjust the speed as well?


----------



## glycerine (Nov 27, 2009)

mredburn said:


> http://www.tormach.com/misc_media/Duality_Intro_low_res.wmv here is the link of the Tormach lathe on the mill vidio. Home page is Tormach.com


 
Yeah, that looks a little "too rich for my blood"!


----------



## devowoodworking (Nov 27, 2009)

glycerine said:


> Yeah, that looks a little "too rich for my blood"!


 
Oh yeah...I have a puzzle buddy that bought one and they're quite a bit more expensive in comparison to either Taig or Sherline...very nice piece of equipment though :biggrin:


----------



## devowoodworking (Nov 27, 2009)

george said:


> Very interesting topic;  You see, I work quite a lot of hanmade chesspieces and this really take a lot of time. About 15-20 min / pcs.


 
Those chess pieces look awesome George!!  Do you have a website where you sell these?


----------



## NI Joe (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Since there were a couple requests for pictures here you go.  This was my first DIY CNC project so be gentle.  It is definitely overbuilt - 3/4" bearing blocks; 3/8" plate used for carriage flanges; 3/8" Kerke teflon lead screw - all definitely overkill butit works great.  Started out with larger steppers too - something like 280 oz/in but they just looked too funny hanging on this assembly so dropped down to these little guys.

Mach3 for control.

Happy to answer questions.

Oh, I also have to agree - Nick Carter at cartertools.com is THE GUY to work with on anything Taig, IMHO.

All the best,   Joe


----------



## devowoodworking (Nov 27, 2009)

Very nice set-up...thanks for sharing :wink:


----------



## george (Nov 27, 2009)

devowoodworking said:


> Those chess pieces look awesome George!!  Do you have a website where you sell these?



Thanks for kind words; here is the link to my web site chess section: 
https://www.noj.si/?mod=catalog&action=view&group=8&lang=en

This pieces are really great thing to make; if I only would not have such a low-priced competition from India manufacturers. That is the main reason I would like to go in direction of lowering the price of the sets with combination of CNC lathe and hand-work.
In fact my best buyers comes from USA ... they really like the original Dubrovnik chess set .... if only the ratio between €-$ would not be such a disaster for selling to USA. 

If any of you have a link to some experiences or link to video with turning wood on small metal lathe ... thank you very much in advance.


----------



## devowoodworking (Nov 27, 2009)

george said:


> Thanks for kind words; here is the link to my web site chess section:
> https://www.noj.si/?mod=catalog&action=view&group=8&lang=en


 
George, please have a look at my website, you're more than welcome to list items, there are no listing fees and although my customer base is more 'puzzle oriented' they usually have a keen eye for nicely handcrafted items...and I apologize if I've derailed this thread...:wink:


----------



## george (Nov 27, 2009)

devowoodworking said:


> George, please have a look at my website, you're more than welcome to list items, there are no listing fees and although my customer base is more 'puzzle oriented' they usually have a keen eye for nicely handcrafted items...and I apologize if I've derailed this thread...:wink:



Done it ... thanks. Interesting web site you own.


----------

